# Pet Angel Detangler



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

I was at my hairdresser's today and they showed me a detangler grooming brush they had just created for pets from their human version (Tangle Angel). We tried it on Darcy and it's amazing! Darcy who is usually very good when brushed still jerks when she feels a pull. Today she sat so still as if she was being stroked. They will have nation wide distribution by next month but you can buy them on their website next week www.richardward.com - I think. www,issdarcy.org


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

May Wong said:


> I was at my hairdresser's today and they showed me a detangler grooming brush they had just created for pets from their human version (Tangle Angel). We tried it on Darcy and it's amazing! Darcy who is usually very good when brushed still jerks when she feels a pull. Today she sat so still as if she was being stroked. They will have nation wide distribution by next month but you can buy them on their website next week www.richardward.com - I think. www,issdarcy.org


You know may, I think it was only yesterday that I was looking at my sons revolutionary tangle teezer brush (I have his hair long)
And I was wondering if it was worth getting R&R one, as they work so well on curly, frizzy knotty hair - I thought they must work on curly poos.
I shall look int this - thanks may. X


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> You know may, I think it was only yesterday that I was looking at my sons revolutionary tangle teezer brush (I have his hair long)
> And I was wondering if it was worth getting R&R one, as they work so well on curly, frizzy knotty hair - I thought they must work on curly poos.
> I shall look int this - thanks may. X


The difference with this brush versus the other two that I have is the way they have made the bristles "uneven" so they don't pull but gently works itself through the tangles - they were explaining it to me - I didn't get the whole picture. But what's also interesting is that the bristles are antimicrobial protected. Check it out on www.petangelbrush.com.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

May Wong said:


> The difference with this brush versus the other two that I have is the way they have made the bristles "uneven" so they don't pull but gently works itself through the tangles - they were explaining it to me - I didn't get the whole picture. But what's also interesting is that the bristles are antimicrobial protected. Check it out on www.petangelbrush.com.


It's on my shopping list - I love a new gadget! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

May.. This is amazing! You and Darcy at the hairdresser! Northern Ireland is so backward! Sigh..


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> May.. This is amazing! You and Darcy at the hairdresser! Northern Ireland is so backward! Sigh..


Yup and they love her! She's been going with me since she was less than a year old. These days when we are there she knows exactly where her place is. They fuss over her. When she was a puppy they had the staff walk her as she was restless and curious. There are occasionally other dogs there.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Interesting. Our human tangle teezer has meant I've let my girl grow long, it does a really great job, will take a look at the dog version. Thank you.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think I will look in to these too!

At least you've given your hairdresser some extra doggy business! I hope you tell him..


----------

